# Max Core Problem



## darren555 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi there.
I have just started using ATITool with my ATI Radeon 9800Pro & when I run the _Find Max Core_ test the core speed goes down, not up even though no errors are found. Anyone got any ideas?

Darren


----------

